# 2018 micro-lite Cargo-lite Xtreme Toy hauler for sale



## tstings (Aug 25, 2018)

Purchased direct from factory in May 2018. 14' travel trailer/toy hauler, all aluminum. , LED lights 110hook-up microwave a/c, roof rack, awning. Converts up to a queen size bed Used once. Must sell due to new addition to the family. $13,5000 OBO. 210-323-5848


----------

